# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Backbone nodes

## Achille

Θα ήθελα εδώ κατ' αρχήν να αναφερθεί αν υπάρχουν στην ενότητα χρήστες που δεν ανήκουν στο backbone και έχουν καταχωρηθεί από λάθος, ή χρήστες που ανήκουν στο backbone και δεν έχουν καταχωρηθεί.

----------


## netsailor

Από μια πολύ πρόχειρη ματιά που έριξα, λείπει ο Hobbit (κόμβος Socrates)

----------


## Achille

Έβγαλα το nick socrates και έβαλα τον Hobbit.

----------


## socrates

Ωραία να 'μαι και εγώ.  ::  

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη για την επισήμανση!

----------


## ysam

Αυτό παιδιά είναι μια καλή κίνηση.. 

Τώρα πρέπει να κάνουμε και ένα #DEFINE Backbone  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## Capvar

Θέλει definition  ::   ::   ::  
Όποιος κόμβος έχει 2 κατευθυντικά ad-hoc ή client-AP (χωρίς άλλο πελάτη) που δουλεύουν 24/7 ,εκτός απροόπτου, τυπικά ανήκει στο BB.
Στην περίπτωση ΑΡ με πελάτες και ενός κατευθυντικού iface δεν έχουμε BB

----------


## jabarlee

και όμως όλοι ώσπου να κάνουνε και 2ο bb, έχουν ένα...και μπορεί να μη βρίσκουν 2ο για πολύ καιρό πρόλες τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες.

βλ. sotiris, bakolaz, manolis, jacobs, billgout κ.τ.λ. 

Αυτοί και πολλοί άλλοι έψαχναν ή ψάχνουν πολύ καιρό για ένα 2ο bb ...

----------


## sotiris

ναι σωστο ειναι αυτο που λες Μανωλη...ειναι ατομα που επι μηνες προσπαθουν να κανουν 2ο ΒΒ.

(εγω τωρα ειμαι στην διαδικασια του 3ο ΒΒ,το οποιο ειναι μια διαδικασια ποy εχει αρχισει εδω και παρα πολλους μηνες...με το θρυλλικο λινκ με τον κομβο του ggeorgan στην Ερυθραια που δεν εγινε....με το λινκ με την περιοχη του ΛΟΚ στο Μενιδι,που εγινε και μετα τα παιδια αποχωρησαν...και τωρα με την αναμονη του deysta)

----------


## socrates

Εγώ όπως έχω ξαναπεί πιστεύω ότι δεν θα πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε από την ομάδα άτομα που προσφέρουν στο δύκτιο με 24/7 σημαντικές υπηρεσίες. Πχ ένας ακριανός κόμβος με ένα μόνο bblink και AP με 10 πελάτες πάνω του θα πρέπει να ανήκει στην ομάδα! Επειδή όμως τα κριτήρια είναι ρευστά και εύκολα μπορούν να γίνουν παρανοήσεις, ας κρατήσουμε τον κανόνα 2 bblink -> αυτόματα ανοίκω στην ομάδα. 

Ταυτόχρονα μπορούμε να ορίσουμε ότι κάποιος μπορεί να μπει στην ομάδα ακόμα και αν δεν έχει 2 bblink (αλλά προσφέρει κάποια σημαντική υπηρεσία 24/7) με την έγγκριση ενός αριθμού μελών της ομάδας (10?).

----------


## Capvar

Η ομάδα του backbone θα ασχολείται με το backbone, οπότε άτομα που δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτό θα πρέπει να μην είναι μέσα. Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που θα σηκώσουν ένα 2ο iface, αλλά μέχρι να το κάνουν τί όφελος θα έχουν από τη συμμετοχή σε αυτή την ομάδα; Αν τώρα η ομάδα έχει όφελος από άτομα που δεν είναι στο bb τότε πρέπει να μπουν όλοι αυτοί που έχουν 1 iface και δηλώσουν ότι θα συμμετάσχουν στο BB με μελλοντικό 2ο. Ειδικότερα αν δεν υπάρχουν χειροπιαστές προϋποθέσεις για το ποιος μπαίνει η βγαίνει, ποιός/ποιοί θα είναι αυτοί που θα βάζουν-βγάζουν κόσμο; Ότι και αν γίνει με κάποιο τρόπο πρέπει να διασφαλιστεί ότι δε θα έχει τη γνωστή κατάληξη που είχαν οι όλες μέχρι τώρα "κλειστές" ομάδες (flames, temp ban και ένα σωρό ανούσια μυνήματα)
Ούτε εγώ θέλω να μείνουν "έξω" άτομα τα οποία βοηθούν το δίκτυο με τρόπους διαφορετικούς από το BB ,αλλά τότε ας φτιαχτεί μια ομάδα δικτύου και όχι backbone.

----------


## vegos

> Αν τώρα η ομάδα έχει όφελος από άτομα που δεν είναι στο bb τότε πρέπει να μπουν όλοι αυτοί που έχουν 1 iface και δηλώσουν ότι θα συμμετάσχουν στο BB με μελλοντικό 2ο. Ειδικότερα αν δεν υπάρχουν χειροπιαστές προϋποθέσεις για το ποιος μπαίνει η βγαίνει, ποιός/ποιοί θα είναι αυτοί που θα βάζουν-βγάζουν κόσμο; Ότι και αν γίνει με κάποιο τρόπο πρέπει να διασφαλιστεί ότι δε θα έχει τη γνωστή κατάληξη που είχαν οι όλες μέχρι τώρα "κλειστές" ομάδες (flames, temp ban και ένα σωρό ανούσια μυνήματα)


Χαλαρά θα έχει την ίδια κατάληξη..

Στην ουσία, εδώ μέσα είναι όλοι, εκτός από αυτούς που δεν έχουν μπει στο awmn και οι -ξεχασμένοι- clients...

Οι υπόλοιποι, έχουν 1 AP, κάνα-δυο bb links κλπ..

Αααα, με'γεια  ::

----------


## socrates

Αντώνη στην ομάδα αυτή είμαστε 82 άτομα. Το δίκτυο έχει κάποια επιπλέον άτομα, τα οποία έχουν αποδεδειγμένα προσφέρει υπηρεσία.

Παράδειγμα ο racer (η μονοκατοικία του δεν του επιτρέπει να κάνει bb link. Η μοναδική του έξοδος είναι προς τον ξάδερφο του ocean που είναι ακριβώς δίπλα του). Είναι moderator στο forum, είναι gateway προς το internet, είναι always on, και συνδιαχειρίζεται τον κόμβο του ocean.

Για μένα πχ θα έπρεπε να μπει στην ομάδα. Πρέπει λοιπόν να βρεθεί ένας τρόπος ώστε να ξεχωρίζουν αυτά τα άτομα. Επειδή όμως είναι δύσκολο να καλυφθούν όλες οι περιπτώσεις, θα πρέπει είτε να παραμείνουμε αυστηροί στο κριτήριο 2 bblinks και να αποκλείσουμε οτιδήποτε άλλο, είτε να βάλουμε μια ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης από έναν αριθμό ατόμων που θα είναι ικανοποιητικός ώστε να μην κατηγορηθούμε για κλειστές ομάδες.

Μια σκέψη είναι, και τίποτα άλλο! Αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη πρόταση ας την ακούσουμε.

----------


## vegos

> ....


Μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο..

Εγώ απλώς έκανα μια πρόβλεψη, βάση της εμπειρίας μου από συζητήσεις σε ανάλογες περιοχές στο forum, αλλά και βάση του ίδιου του forum, το οποίο το παρακολουθώ από την αρχή...

Πάντως, το ξαναγράφω..

Το μόνο που βλέπω να διαφοροποιείται από το υπόλοιπο forum, είναι ότι εδώ μέσα, δεν θα είναι οι μη-έχοντες-δίκτυο, αλλά όλοι οι υπόλοιποι...

Γι' αυτό και οι προβλέψεις μου...

----------


## lambrosk

ΠΧ και εγώ ακόμα παιδιά είδα ότι είμαι στην ομάδα με μεγάλη μου εκπληξη γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι μεν για 2oBB link έχω ένα που είναι 24/7 και παρέχει Ιντερνετ αλλά μέχρι να μου κάτσει το 2oBB με ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ να οφελούμε και απο τις γνώσεις για ένα πιο σωστό τρόπο στησίματος ΒΒ μέσα απο αυτό το φόρουμ.

----------


## Achille

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να είμαστε ακριβοδίκαιοι για το ποιοι θα είναι σε αυτήν την ομάδα. Αρχικά μπήκαν όσοι έχουν bb κόμβους, και προτείνω οι υπόλοιποι να μπαίνουν με ψηφοφορία.

Ψηφοφορία όμως που να είναι υπεράνω αμβισβητήσεως, δηλαδή με ποσοστά του στυλ 75%. Αφού οριστικοποιήσουμε δηλαδή ποιοι έχουν 2 bb interfaces, θα βάλουμε και όσους άλλους θεωρούμε ότι ενδιαφέρονται ενεργά για το δίκτυο, θα αποκλείσουμε όμως αυτούς που μπήκαν στο δίκτυο μόνο για να πάρουν και όχι για να δώσουν.

Όσο για τα flames, από τότε που πήραν δρόμο οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι, εγώ δεν είδα κανένα flame στο forum, σε καμία ενότητα. Νομίζω ότι όλοι πήραν το μήνυμα ότι πλέον δεν θα ανεχτούμε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές στο μέλλον, και αν δεν το πήραν, θα τους αποβάλλουμε από αυτή την ενότητα (με την ίδια ψηφοφορία ποσοστού 75%).

Σκοπός είναι να φτιάξουμε μια ομάδα αντιπροσωπευτική του δικτύου, που να ασχολείται με το δίκτυο, όχι με τα λεφτά και τα έργα του συλλόγου.

----------


## ysam

Το 75% από που βγήκε? Τα κριτήρια επίσης δεν βλέπω (εκτός από το να έχει κάποιος 2BB και να ενδιαφέρεται.. Επίσης τι σημαίνει 1ΒΒ? Ένα ΒΒ για μένα δεν είναι ΒΒ αλλά client. Ακόμα και να μην είναι σε AP το ένα link από μόνο του δεν μας κάνει BB. Το να έχει κάποιος ένα Link και θέλει να τα κάνει δύο είναι κάτι αλλά ποιός μου λέει εμένα ότι αυτό θα γίνει κάποτε. 

Εν ολίγης τα πράγματα δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα και αυτό θα φέρει πολλά προβλήματα.

Και επιδή το αργούμε το θέμα θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος την διαδικασία που θα ακολουθήσει αυτό το thread και ποιος θα την παρακολουθεί/επιβάλει. Αν είναι να βρεθεί άκρη με 100 άτομα πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα μας πάρει αρκετό καιρό μέχρι να συμφωνίσουμε.

Δεν θέλω να είμαι αρνητικός αλλά βλέπω αυθαιρεσίες και δεν μου αρέσει, εκτός αν αυτό που είπε ο Αχιλλέας ήταν απλά μια πρόταση.

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

> Αν είναι να βρεθεί άκρη με 100 άτομα πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα μας πάρει αρκετό καιρό μέχρι να συμφωνίσουμε.
> 
> Δεν θέλω να είμαι αρνητικός αλλά βλέπω αυθαιρεσίες και δεν μου αρέσει, εκτός αν αυτό που είπε ο Αχιλλέας ήταν απλά μια πρόταση.


Τώρα πως συμφωνεί η πρώτη σου παράγραφο με τη δεύτερη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Θέλετε να συμμετάσχετε στις αποφάσεις για το forum ή θέλετε να τις παίρνω εγώ μόνος μου;

Αν θέλετε, φροντίστε να είστε πιο δεκτικοί όταν προσπαθούν να σας δώσουν την ευκαιρία να συμμετάσχετε, και να μην εκτοξεύετε κατηγορίες.

Η οργάνωση απαιτεί κάποιος να αυθαιρετήσει, όπως έκανες και εσύ με το BGP, αλλιώς μόνη της δεν έρχεται.

Δεν περίμενα από εσένα τέτοιες κουβέντες.

EDIT: Όσο για το αν ήταν πρόταση ή απόφαση, αν ξαναδιαβάσεις το μήνυμά μου θα καταλάβεις. Αν είχα σκοπό να αποφασίσω, θα έκανα ανακοίνωση και δεν θα συζητούσαμε το θέμα.

Είμαι πολύ ενοχλημένος, γιατί δεν έδωσα τέτοια δικαιώματα να μου μιλάτε έτσι.

----------


## ysam

Ωραία και εγώ δεν περίμενα να κάνεις copy μόνο μία πρόταση και να αφήσεις όλη την άλλη παράγραφο εκτός. 

Το ότι δεν περίμενες από εμένα τέτιες κουβέντες πάλυ δεν το καταλαβαίνω! Τι εννοείς? Οτι πρέπει να συμφωνώ σε ότι πεις? 

Ρώτησα στο τέλος αν αυτό είναι πρόταση/απόφαση η όπως αλλιώς θέλεις πες το. Η απάντησή σου είναι ότι είναι δική σου αυθαιρεσία οπότε ok τουλάχιστον μου είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρο γιατί θα μπορούσε να έχει αποφασιστεί και μέσα στον σύλογο που εγώ αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω. 

Τουλάχιστον φροντήστε εφόσον ανοίγετε ξαφνικά κάποια threads ν ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται από πριν.

Μην μου ζητάς (για τους άλλους δεν ξέρω) να είμαι δεκτικός με την έννοια του "Κάνε την πάπια, δεν φτάνει που σε αφήνουμε να συμμετέχεις" γιατί εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό το θεωρώ το λιγότερο προσβολή. Αν θέλεις να συμμετάσχω θα πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος (όχι προσωπικα αλλά συλλογικά το λεω) να με ακούσεις σε ότι θα πω για να έχει και νόημα η συμμετοχή μου. 

Εδώ δεν μπορούμε καλά καλά να αποφασίσουμε τι σημαίνει BB καλά καλά. 

Και επειδή ξέχασα μια περίπτωση πριν να πω ότι ο Hobbit/Socrates σωστά είπε ότι έχουμε και μια περίπτωση κόμβου με ένα λινκ αλλά που έχει να προσφέρει υπηρεσία (ftp/dc κτλ) με πολύ περιεχόμενο όπου και αυτός μπορεί να θεωρηθεί BB κόμβος.

Ομως εδώ τα μπλέξαμε λίγο. Άλλο BB και άλλο άνθρωποι που προσφέρουν. Τελικά ποιό από τα δύο θέλουμε το πρώτο η το δεύτερο?

Για μένα αυτό που θέλουμε είναι μάλλον το δεύτερο. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μαζέψω 100άδες άτομα αλλά με ενδιαφέρει να μαζέψω τα όσα άτομα προσφέρουν και είναι ενεργά.

Ελπίζω να ξεκαθάρισα την στάση μου, αν πάλι δεν ενδιαφέρει τον κόσμο τότε δεν με πειράζει κάθόλου ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε.

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θέλεις από μένα, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου το πεις ξεκάθαρα;

Να δώσω τον έλεγχο του forum στο σύλλογο; Στην ομάδα backbone που θα ορίσει ποιος; Να κάνω ότι μου κατέβει με το forum;

Έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να μην κάνω του κεφαλιού μου, και εσύ με αμφισβητείς ανοιχτά και δημόσια.

Τι στο διάολο πρέπει να κάνω λοιπόν για να μην μου επιτίθεστε και να μην θεωρείτε ότι αυθαιρετώ;

----------


## nkladakis

> Ομως εδώ τα μπλέξαμε λίγο. Άλλο BB και άλλο άνθρωποι που προσφέρουν. Τελικά ποιό από τα δύο θέλουμε το πρώτο η το δεύτερο?
> 
> Για μένα αυτό που θέλουμε είναι μάλλον το δεύτερο. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μαζέψω 100άδες άτομα αλλά με ενδιαφέρει να μαζέψω τα όσα άτομα προσφέρουν και είναι ενεργά.
> 
> -Γιάννης


Συμφωνώ, αυτός πρέπει να είναι ο στόχος.

----------


## enaon

Ρε Αχιλλέα, αφού το forum, το δίκτυο, όλα, ψάχνουμε να ορίσουμε σε ποιους ανήκουν ακόμα μετά την διαφωνία στον σύλλογο, αν εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις ότι θες, τότε αυθαιρετείς, άρα γιατί να σταματήσει η επισήμανση του γεγονότος;

----------


## Achille

> Ρε Αχιλλέα, αφού το forum, το δίκτυο, όλα, ψάχνουμε να ορίσουμε σε ποιους ανήκουν ακόμα μετά την διαφωνία στον σύλλογο, αν εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις ότι θες, τότε αυθαιρετείς, άρα γιατί να σταματήσει η επισήμανση του γεγονότος;


Δεν δέχομαι ότι αυθαιρετώ εφόσον δεν μου λες τι πρέπει να κάνω για να μην αυθαιρετώ.

Πιστεύω ότι είμαι ξεκάθαρος, αν έχεις απάντηση στο ερώτημα αυτό, θα χαρώ πολύ να την ακούσω.

----------


## enaon

Να μην μπορείς. Να απαγορεύετε κάπως από κάπου για κάθε έναν.

Αν θες να βοηθήσεις πολύ, δούλεψε σε ένα package για αυτό.

----------


## socrates

Έχω μάθει όταν γίνεται μια νέα προσπάθεια να της δίνω κάποιο χρόνο πριν την χαρακτηρίσω. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος με υποθέσεις και προφητείες να προσπαθούμε να προδικάσουμε το αποτέλεσμα.

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όποιος είχε παρακολουθήσει την σειρά που εξελίχθηκαν τα γεγονότα θα καταλάβαινε ότι ο όρος 'ομάδα backbone' είναι κάτι της παραπλανητικός. Στην πραγματικότητα αυτό που επιδιώκεται είναι να γίνει ένας διαχωρισμός σε ενεργές και μη μονάδες του δικτύου. 


Ερωτήσεις / Ζητήματα

α. Μπορεί να γίνει αυτός ο διαχωρισμός με μετρήσιμα και όχι υποκειμενικά κριτήρια;

β. Ποιος ο σκοπός μιας τετοιας ομάδας;

γ. Βάση του σκοπού και των συμβιβασμών που πρέπει να κάνουμε ως προς την επιλογή, ποιοι τελικά θα πρέπει να βρίσκονται σε αυτή την ομάδα;

Αυτα καλούμαστε να απαντήσουμε.

----------


## racer

Νομίζω οτι όπως είναι τώρα μπορεί να 'λειτουργήσει' ... ο Αχιλλέας, έβαλε (αυθαίρετα μεν, ορθά δε) ένα σημαντικό αριθμό ενεργών κόμβων στην ομάδα. Απο εκεί και πέρα είναι στο χέρι μας να βάλουμε τους υπόλοιπους και να βγάλουμε τους λάθος. Ανεξαρτήτος αν θα είναι BB, θα δίνουνε services η έχουνε όμορφη ξαδέρφη.

Σημασία έχει να υπάρχουνε άτομα που θέλουνε έμπρακτα να βοιθήσουνε.

----------


## ysam

Ωραία και τώρα συνεχίζετε μια συζητηση που είχατε στην ενότητα "συλογος" που φυσικά δεν μπορούμε να παρακολουθήσουμε και είναι προφανές ότι για αυτό ξέσπασες Αχιλλέα. 

Δλδ για να καταλάβω θα πρέπει να αποφασήσουμε εδω σε ποιόν ανοίκουν τα site/forums/domains ktl? 

Δλδ τι? Τα σπάμε και τα ξαναρίχνουμε? 

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

> Να μην μπορείς. Να απαγορεύετε κάπως από κάπου για κάθε έναν.
> 
> Αν θες να βοηθήσεις πολύ, δούλεψε σε ένα package για αυτό.


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο package, γιατί δεν γίνεται να υπάρξει.

Υπάρχει το αμέσως καλύτερο, να δώσω βήμα σε μεγάλο αριθμό ατόμων να πουν την άποψή τους, και στο τέλος αυθαίρετα να αποφασίσω να συμφωνήσω με την πλειοψηφία και να κάνω ότι πουν.

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ καλύτερη ομάδα από την ομάδα που δημιούργησα.

Αν εσύ Σωτήρη ή εσύ ysam μπορείτε να βρείτε μια αντιπροσωπευτικότερη ομάδα από αυτούς που μπορούν να διαβάσουν και να γράψουν σε αυτή την ενότητα, ευχαρίστως να την ακολουθήσω.

Το να με κατηγορείτε όμως όταν εσείς δεν έχετε καμία καλύτερη πρόταση, το θεωρώ αδικία στο πρόσωπό μου, τελεία και παύλα.

----------


## ysam

Καλά εμένα δεν με πείραξε η ομάδα αλλά οι κανόνες του στιλ 75% κτλ.. η ομάδα μια χαρά είναι αλλά δεν θα μου αρέσει να μου πουν ότι είμαι μέρος κλήκας κάποια στιγμή και αυτό θα είναι το λάθος μου αν το αποδεκτώ τώρα στην δημιουργία της ομάδας αυτής αν δεν συμφωνίσουν και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που θα είναι εκτός ομάδας..

----------


## ysam

Αλλά για να συνεχίσω να υπάρχω εδώ μέσα θα ήθελα πλήρη ενημέρωση το τι γίνεται εδώ και γιατι. Ξαφνικά μιλάτε για πράγματα που έχετε πει στον συλλογο και εγώ ( και κάποιοι άλλοι ενδεχομένος) δεν ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται..

----------


## Achille

> Καλά εμένα δεν με πείραξε η ομάδα αλλά οι κανόνες του στιλ 75% κτλ.. η ομάδα μια χαρά είναι αλλά δεν θα μου αρέσει να μου πουν ότι είμαι μέρος κλήκας κάποια στιγμή και αυτό θα είναι το λάθος μου αν το αποδεκτώ τώρα στην δημιουργία της ομάδας αυτής αν δεν συμφωνίσουν και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που θα είναι εκτός ομάδας..


To 75% ήταν πρόταση για συζήτηση, ξαναδιάβασε το μήνυμά μου.

Δεν θα πω τίποτα άλλο επί του θέματος του 75%, θέλω να θεωρήσω ότι παρανόησες και γι' αυτό μου επιτέθηκες.

Μπορούσες πολύ απλά να διαφωνήσεις, χωρίς να μιλήσεις για αυθαιρεσίες. Δεν σου επέβαλα το 75%, αν θέλεις, μπορεί να ήταν και μαλακία πρόταση, και να μην έπρεπε να την είχα κάνει καθόλου.

Εντάξει τώρα ή θέλεις και περεταίρω εξηγήσεις;

----------


## Achille

> Αλλά για να συνεχίσω να υπάρχω εδώ μέσα θα ήθελα πλήρη ενημέρωση το τι γίνεται εδώ και γιατι. Ξαφνικά μιλάτε για πράγματα που έχετε πει στον συλλογο και εγώ ( και κάποιοι άλλοι ενδεχομένος) δεν ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται..


Εδώ συζητάμε σε ποιον ανήκει το forum, ποιος θα αποφασίζει γι' αυτό, και κατ' επέκτασην ποιος εκπροσωπεί το δίκτυο (αφού θεωρητικά το forum ανήκει στο δίκτυο).

Κατανοητό;

----------


## ysam

Το 75% το ξέχασα.. 

Αν το πρόβλημά σου είναι η λέξη αυθαιρεσία τότε μπορώ να την αλλάξω με μία άλλη.. Αν θέλεις όμως το λάθος ήταν (και εξακολουθεί να είναι) το γεγονός ότι κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να βρουν μια λύση σε ένα πρόβλημα που εγώ δεν γνωρίζω και τωρα καλούμαι εγώ αλλά και οι άλλοι να συμμετέχουμε σε αυτό και στην λύση του. Απαιτώ λοιπόν σεβασμό και ενημέρωση. Δεν τα έχω με εσένα αλλά με το σήστημα που ακολουθήσατε. 

Αν δεν κάνει καλά κάποιος την δουλειά του (ο σύλλογος?? κάποιος άλλος ? δεν ξέρω καν) τότε βγέίτε να το πείτε και ενημερώστε τον κόσμο η καλήτερα ΓΣ και πάρτε αποφάσεις.. Φανάξτε και εμάς αν θέλετε.. αλλά χωρίς ενημέρωση μην περιμένετε κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που έγινε.

----------


## ysam

Με πρόλαβες.. Δεν το σβήνω όμως.

Το forum θεωρητικά ανοίκει σε αυτόν που το ξεκίνησε. Θα μπορούσε να είναι ο οποιοσδείποτε.

Το ποιός εκπρωσωπεί το δίκτυο? Μάλιστα..Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα που θέλει πολύ συζήτηση.. 

Fora υπάρχουν πολλά το που βρίσκονται η που θα βρίσκονται δεν μας πολυενδιαφέρει αρκεί να υπάρχουν. Σήμερα είναι σε έναν server στο cslab, αύριο μπορεί να είναι στο σπίτι ενός και ποιός ξέρει που μπορεί να είναι μεθαύριο..

Το ποιός εκπρωσωπεί το δίκτυο.. Πού? Και γιατί?

----------


## ysam

Δεν ρωτάω εσένα προσωπικά, ρωτάω γενικός την κλήκα.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ και πάλι.

----------


## Achille

Εγώ ξέρω ότι έχω αυτή τη στιγμή κατά το ήμισι την κυριότητα του παρόντος forum, και θέλω να την παραχωρήσω σε μια ομάδα ανθρώπων, για να μην με κατηγορεί κανένας ότι αυθαιρετώ.

Θεωρώ το παρόν forum εργαλείο του δικτύου και όχι προσωπικό κτήμα του Στοϊδη ή δικό μου, και θέλω να υπηρετήσω τους σκοπούς του δικτύου και όχι τους δικούς μου.

Αν καμία ομάδα δεν ενδιαφέρεται για την τύχη του παρόντος forum, θα το δώσω στον ιδιοκτήτη του domain name και ας κάνει αυτός ότι νομίζει.

Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες πάντως δεν πρόκειτε να συνεχίσω να το hostάρω στο cslab.

Ευτυχώς που έγραψα το μήνυμα πριν διαβάσω τα περί κλίκας. Ευχαρίστως να σε διαγράψω από την ομάδα αν δεν θέλεις τελικά να συμμετέχεις, δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανένας.

----------


## enaon

> Το να με κατηγορείτε όμως όταν εσείς δεν έχετε καμία καλύτερη πρόταση, το θεωρώ αδικία στο πρόσωπό μου, τελεία και παύλα.


Δεν τα λες καλά..

Την πρόταση μου στην έκανα, την μεταποίησες και εφάρμοσες.

Και σου λέω και πάλι, ότι δεν αρκεί να γίνει ξανά, πρέπει να γίνει αλλιώς. 

Σου είπα ότι πρέπει να διευρυνθεί η μάζα των ανθρώπων που αποφασίζουν για το δίκτυο ώστε να συμπεριλάβει όλους τους ασύρματους, άσχετα με το αν τα σκάνε ή όχι, ας μην έχουν εκπτώσεις στα fest, αλλά όχι άρνηση λόγου.

Εσύ δεν αποδέχεσαι την ανάγκη δημοκρατικού συστήματος, και προσπαθείς να μεγαλώσεις την μάζα των χορτοφάγων. 

Διαφωνούμε, αλλά τι νόημα έχει, αν στο τέλος ετσι απλά, εσυ θα αποφασίσεις ποιος έχει το δίκαιο;

Σταματάω λοιπόν γιατί με κούρασα, μέχρι να φανεί αν έχει νόημα..

----------


## ysam

> Εγώ ξέρω ότι έχω αυτή τη στιγμή κατά το ήμισι την κυριότητα του παρόντος forum, και θέλω να την παραχωρήσω σε μια ομάδα ανθρώπων, για να μην με κατηγορεί κανένας ότι αυθαιρετώ.


Είδες αυτό δεν το ήξερα και φαντάζομαι και πολλοί άλλοι..



> Θεωρώ το παρόν forum εργαλείο του δικτύου και όχι προσωπικό κτήμα του Στοϊδη ή δικό μου, και θέλω να υπηρετήσω τους σκοπούς του δικτύου και όχι τους δικούς μου.


Μπράβω σου και καλά κάνεις.




> Αν καμία ομάδα δεν ενδιαφέρεται για την τύχη του παρόντος forum, θα το δώσω στον ιδιοκτήτη του domain name και ας κάνει αυτός ότι νομίζει.


Μην ανισηχείς αν δεν ενδιαφερόντουσαν δεν θα φώναζαν θα έκαναν όλοι την πάπια.




> Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες πάντως δεν πρόκειτε να συνεχίσω να το hostάρω στο cslab.


Μου τα χαλάς αυτό να το εκλάβω ώς τι?




> Ευτυχώς που έγραψα το μήνυμα πριν διαβάσω τα περί κλίκας. Ευχαρίστως να σε διαγράψω από την ομάδα αν δεν θέλεις τελικά να συμμετέχεις, δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανένας.


Θα στο πω και μόνος μου δεν έχω πρόβλημα..

-Γιάννης

----------


## ysam

Σωτήρη,

Αυτό μου ακούγεται σαν προσωπική κόντρα όμως..

----------


## Winner

Επειδή κι εγώ μπήκα σ' αυτό το group να πω τι σκέφτομαι βλέποντας την παρακάτω ενότητα στην οποία μου δώθηκε πρόσβαση.

*Γενικά για το backbone*
_Γενική συζήτηση των μελών του backbone_


Εγώ από το παραπάνω καταλαβαίνω πως εδώ θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο μέλη του backbone. Και το backbone έχει οριστεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό (μην γελιόμαστε).
Κάθε κόμβος που συνδέεται με δυο ή περισσότερους κόμβους αποτελεί μέρος του backbone.
Ναι, αυτός που έχει ένα κατευθυντικό link και ένα AP είναι μέρος του backbone (καθότι συνδέται ή τουλάχιστον δύναται να συνδεθεί με πέρα των 2 κόμβων).
Άλλωστε και το hostmaster του awmn που αποδίδει τις διευθύνσεις έτσι δουλεύει.

Τώρα τι έχουν να πουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι μεταξύ τους; Πολλά!
Γιατί να μην είναι δημόσια; Έλα ντε!
Για μένα πάντως κακώς δημιουργήθηκε μια τέτοια ενότητα μόνο με τους παραπάνω ανθρώπους. Ότι είναι να αποφασίσουν οι παραπάνω άνθρωποι ας το κάνουν δημόσια με διαφάνια.

----------


## ysam

Nicely put.

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

Winner, όταν λες δημόσια, εννοείς να μπορούν να τις διαβάζουν όλοι, ή να μπορούν να γράφουν όλοι;

----------


## Winner

Το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αυτό.
Το να το βλέπουν το θεωρώ σίγουρο.

Επίσης, το να τους απογορέψεις να γράφουν μάλλον δεν γίνεται. Απλά θα μεταφέρουν αλλού τη συζήτηση... Βέβαια θα έχεις μια "καθαρή" ενότητα.

Θέτω και μια ακόμα σκέψη: Πως θα είναι σε θέση μια ενότητα σε αυτό το forum να πάρει αποφάσεις και να μιλήσει για το backbone εφόσον τα μέλη του backbone δεν είναι υποχρεωμένα ή δεν θέλουν να το κάνουν;

Μάλλον το δίκτυό μας είναι σαν έναν ζωντανό οργανισμό. Τα κύτταρα μεταξύ τους αλληλεπιδρούν και αναπτύσσουν τη δική τους περιοχή χωρίς να μπορούν όλα μαζί να πάρουν αποφάσεις για τη γενικότερη πορεία του οργανισμού.

----------


## enaon

> Αυτό μου ακούγεται σαν προσωπική κόντρα όμως..


Σωστά, και εκτός ουσίας, δεν το σβήνω αλλά δεν μου αρέσει, άσχετα με ότι άλλο, ο Αχιλλέας έχει μέχρι εδώ προσφέρει έργο με ουσία, του φόρεσα νεύρα από αλλού.

----------


## Achille

> Πως θα είναι σε θέση μια ενότητα σε αυτό το forum να πάρει αποφάσεις και να μιλήσει για το backbone εφόσον τα μέλη του backbone δεν είναι υποχρεωμένα ή δεν θέλουν να το κάνουν;


Δες το εξής σενάριο.

Αποφασίζουμε να αλλάξουμε routing protocol στο AWMN.
Μέχρι τώρα τι κάναμε; Όσοι μπορούσαν το επέβαλαν.
Ήξεραν τι σκέφτονται οι υπόλοιποι; Όχι.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να αναγκαστούν όλοι να αλλάξουν; Όχι
Πόσοι αποφάσιζαν; 5-6 άτομα
Υπήρχε περίπτωση τα 5-6 άτομα αυτά να επιβάλλουν απόφαση που δεν ήθελε το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο; Όχι

Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι αυτή η ενότητα θα δημιουργήσει χειρότερη κατάσταση από την ήδη υπάρχουσα;
Θα έκαναν την πρότασή τους τα άτομα εδώ, θα συζητιόταν το θέμα, θα βλέπαμε ποιοι συμφωνούν και ποιοι όχι, και τελικά θα διαφαίνονταν από μόνο του, χωρίς καμία απόφαση, αν είναι δυνατή η αλλαγή ή όχι.

Δεν μπορεί αυτή η ενότητα να αποφασίζει πλειοψηφικά για το δίκτυο, γιατί για να γίνει κάτι στο δίκτυο, πρέπει να το θέλει η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του. Μπορεί όμως να λειτουργήσει σαν χώρος ανταλλαγής απόψεων χωρίς θόρυβο.

Εκεί που μπορεί να αποφασίσει και μάλιστα πλειοψηφικά, είναι για το forum. Γιατί το forum δεν είναι ζωντανό εργαλείο, αφού συγκεκριμένα άτομα έχουν πολύ μεγάλη δυνατότητα να επιρρεάσουν την πορεία του.

Είτε λοιπόν χρησιμοποιούμε το σύστημα του δικτύου, δηλαδή ο καθένας κάνει και από ένα forum και συζητάει ότι θέλει, είτε αποφασίζουμε ότι θα έχουμε ένα κοινό forum και κάποιος πρέπει να αποφασίζει για τους κανόνες του.

Εγώ λοιπόν θεωρώ ότι για το forum είναι καλύτερο να αποφασίζει μια ομάδα γενικώς αποδεκτή, τις οποίας τις αποφάσεις θα σέβονται όλοι γιατί είναι προς το κοινό καλό, ακόμα και αν υπάρχουν επί μέρους διαφωνίες.

Θα ήθελα αυτή την ομάδα να την αποτελούν άτομα που καίγονται για το αν το forum υπηρετεί το δίκτυο, γι' αυτό και κινήθηκα όπως κινήθηκα. Έδωσα βήμα σε όσους θεώρησα υπεύθυνα άτομα, που έμπρακτα ενδιαφέρονται.

Αν αυτοί θεωρούν ότι είναι καλύτερο να μην υπάρχει αυτή η ενότητα, και να το κάνουμε το forum μου και το forum σου, και όποιο τελικά επικρατήσει, θα προτιμήσω να απέχω από το διαγωνισμό.

Αν θεωρούν ότι το forum δεν πρέπει να έχει κανόνες, moderators κλπ, και ο καθένας να γράφει ότι θέλει άναρχα, επίσης θα απέχω από το σπορ, γιατί βλάπτει σοβαρά την ψυχική υγεία.

Αν θεωρούν ότι καλώς έκανα που αποφάσισα να τους συμβουλευτώ, και αποφασίσουν να συζητήσουν ήρεμα και με επιχειρήματα τι πρέπει να γίνει τελικά, χωρίς κραυγές και κατηγορίες, θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω με όποιον τρόπο περνάει από το χέρι μου να συνεχίσουμε να απολαμβάνουμε τα προτερήματα του hosting που έχουμε.

Θα προτιμήσω να απέχω από τη συζήτηση για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα, γιατί περιστρέφεται γύρω από το πρόσωπό μου τελείως λανθασμένα.

Βρείτε τα μεταξύ σας, και μην βάζετε εμένα στο στόχαστρό σας παρακαλώ.

----------


## ice

Προσωπικη μου αποψη .

Αυτη η ενοτητα ειναι απαραιτητη για να μπορεσουμε να λυσουμε τα βασικα προβληματα του δικτυου . 

Δηλαδη για μενα πως μπορει ο οποιοσδηποτε να εχει προσβαση σε πληροφορια που βρισκεται απο την μια ακρη της Αθηνας εως την αλλη ακρη . 

Δεν τιθεται θεμα πιανου ειναι τι γιατι ειναι βλακεια . Το δικτυο ανηκει σε ολους απλα καποια ατομα πρεπει να δουλεωουν παραπανω για να πετυχουν το καλυτερο για τους υπολοιπους .

Αν απλως στηνουμε ενα ΒΒ με δυο interfaces και μετα το παραταμε και δεν μας ενδιαφερει το πως οι υπολοιποι θα βλεπουν εμας και το υπολοιπο δικτυο ουτε με τι ταχυτητα θα περνανε τα λινκ , τοτε δεν εχουμε κανει και πολλα πραγματα τα οποια θα οφελεισουν τον συλλογο.

Θα προτιμουσα υστερα απο τρεις σελιδες να εχουμε ηδη να ξεκινησουμε να συζηταμε προβληματα που υπαρχουν στο δικτυο και πως θα τα λυσουμε παρα να συζηταμε πραγματα ανουσια .

----------


## ysam

Εχω την εντύπωση όμως ότι εδώ το θέμα είναι περισσότερο διοικιτικό παρά τεχνικό. 

Για τα τεχνικά άλλωστε υπάρχουν τόσα άλλα threads όπως το troubleshooting, όλη η ενώτητα "Δρομολόγηση" κτλ..

Αν μη τι άλλο από τεχνικά πάμε καλά σε όλο το forum με πολύ ωράια tutorials και συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων που για μένα πάντα ήταν και είναι επικοδομητικές για όλους.

Αυτό που νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνει εδώ είναι περισσότερο συντονιστικό παρά οτιδείποτε άλλο.Από ότι κατάλαβα υπάρχουν τα ακόλουθα θέματα για αρχή.

1> Σε ποιόν ανοίκει το forum και τι διαδικασίες ακολουθεί.

2> Ποιός και με ποιόν τρόπο θα συντονίζει το forum (mods κτλ)

3> Που θα hostάρεται το forum.

Θεωρώ το forum φυσικά ένα από τα πλέον επικρατέστερα μέσα επικοινωνίας των ατόμων του δικτύου άρα και αναπόσπαστο εργαλείο αυτών. 

Θεωρώ επίσης ότι το που θα βρίσκεται φυσικά αύτο το forum (hosting) είναι αδιάφορο αρκεί να βρίσκετε κάπου και να δουλεύει.

Η άποψή μου για τον ρόλο ενός admin και ενός mode είναι η ακόλουθη.

Admin = ο άνθρωπος που τρέχει για την σωστή λειτουργία του forum σε τεχνικό επίπεδο. Ο άνθρωπος που τεχνικά θα δώσει τις γνώσεις του και το μεράκι του για νέα feature που μπορεί να ζητάει ο κόσμος η που έχει ο ίδιος στο μυαλό του. Ο άνθρωπος που θα πάρει το backup του για να έχει όλος ο κόσμος το κεφάλι του ίσυχο.

Moderator = ο Άνθρωπος που έχει ένα και μόνο σκοπό, να συντονίζει τις διάφορεσ ενώτητες του forum. Να διατηρεί κόσμια τις ενώητες και να ισυχάζει τα πνεύματα όταν και εκεί που χρειάζεται. Να βεβαιώνει ότι ακολουθούνται σωστά όλοι οι κανόνες του forum.

Και οι δύο αυτοι διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι εκλέγονται από το σύνολο των ανθρώπων που σήμερα ονομάζουμε δίκτυο. Υποψηφιόητα μπορεί να βάλει ο οποιοςδείποτε η εκλογή αυτού όμως θα γίνεται από όλους που θέλουν να συμμετέχουν με την ψήφο τους στο δίκτυο.

Όπως όλοι καταλαβαίνουν αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι και δουλειά του συλλόγου αφού τα ίδια άτομα απαρτίζουν έναν σύλλογο και τα ίδια με την ψήφο τους αναθέτουν στην ομάδα των ανθρώπων που ονομάζεται ΔΣ να φέρουν εις πέρας τις διάφορες δουλειές που ο στόχος και ο σκοπός επιβάλει. Θεωρώ όμως το σύλλογο μη ειπαρκτό (οξύμορο γιατί σύλλογος = τα ίδια άτομα ).

Βάση αυτών λοιπόν προτείνω να απαντηθούν τα ακόλουθα ερωτήματα με poll και να προχωρίσουμε σε άλλα 2. 


Ερ.1> Θεωρείτε ότι το forum πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε neutral point?
Ερ.2> Αν ναι τότε που θεωρείτε ότι πρέπει hostαρεται το forum (provider, στο σπίτι ενός, σε κάποιον άλλο χώρο?

Αφού λοιπόν καταλίξουμε τότε θα πρέπει να ακολουθίσουν τα επόμενα δύο polls αφού βάλουν υποψηφιότητες οι άνθρωποι που θα ήθελαν να αναλάβουν είτε ώς admins είτε ώς mods την μεγάλη αυτή υποχρέωση.

Θεωρώ και για την ομάδα Admin 5 άτομα max και για την ομάδα Mod 10 άτομα max. Το πόσα θα είναι εξαρτάτε πάντα και από τις υποψηφιώτητες.

1> Επιλέξτε χ άτομα που νομίζεται ότι θα αναλάβουν σωστά τις υποχρεώσεις τους ως Admins.

2> Επιλέξτε χ άτομα που νομίζεται ότι θα αναλάβουν σωστά τις υποχρεώσεις τους ως Mods.

Αυτή είναι κατά την γνώμη μου η διαδικασία που θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε. Ανοικτός πάντα σε οποιαδείποτε συζήτηση επί αυτών.

-Γιάννης

----------


## lambrosk

> Αν είναι να βρεθεί άκρη με 100 άτομα πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα μας πάρει αρκετό καιρό μέχρι να συμφωνίσουμε.


Με όμορφο τρόπο διατύπωσης και με πλήρη σοβαρότητα και επίγνωση των προθέσεών μου, των δυνατοτήτων μου, και του συλλογικού μου πνεύματος συμφωνώ με ysam & Achille στα σημεία και δηλώνω ότι:

α.Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμμετέχω σε οποιοδήποτε λήψη αποφάσεων για τα ΒΒ δημιουργώντας έτσι σύγχηση προστιθέμενος στην λίστα μεγαλώνοντας τον αριθμό. (δεν παρεξηγούμαι, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με καμία παραπάνω γνώμη) 
β.Ελπίζω το παραπάνω να ακολουθηθει ιδιοτελώς και απο τους υπόλοιπους κόμβους που είναι στην θέση μου ή σε κάτι παρόμοιο.
γ.Δεν θα μου άρεσε να μην έχω το δικαίωμα να την διαβάζω, γιατί ακριβώς τότε είναι που θα μείνει στάσιμη η εξέλιξη των γνώσεών μου σε αυτό το επίπεδο και συνεπώς θα υποβαθμιζόταν η δυνατότητα της επιλογής μου όταν θα ήθελα να κάνω και ένα 2οΒΒ και ένα 3οΒΒ κλπ.
δ.Δεν θα με πείραζε να μην μπορώ να γράψω για το λόγο του ότι αν δω κάτι που έχω απορία ή θέλω να εκφράσω την γνώμη μου (και μπορεί να είναι και χαζομάρα αυτό) μπορώ να το κάνω με pm στο άτομο που μου δημιούργησε την απορία και αν δεν είναι άσχετη και αποσυντονιστική να εκφραστεί εν τέλει απο εκείνον.
ε.Όλα τα παραπάνω και ας εκφράζονται σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ΘΕΛΩ να ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ότι συμμερίζονται και απο άλλα άτομα παρομοίας καταστάσεως βάζοντας στην άκρη κάποιους χαζο εγωισμούς σχετικά με το τι είναι και τι κάνει ο καθένας...
Το μύνημα μου αυτό έχει σαν σκοπό να κάνει όλους να σκεφτούν σε τι επίπεδο σοβαρότητας και συλλογικότητας βρίσκονται ώστε ο βασικός στόχος να είναι το δικό τους καλό σε επέκταση του καλού του δικτύου.

Λάμπρος

----------


## Achille

ysam προτρέχεις. Το πρώτο ερώτημα είναι αν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης αυτή η ομάδα-ενότητα ή όχι, ποιοι θα πρέπει να την αποτελούν, και ποιοι θα πρέπει να μπορούν να τη διαβάσουν.

Τα υπόλοιπα έρχονται μετά.

----------


## socrates

Θα παρακαλούσα Achille και ysam να μην μεταφέρουν την συζήτηση σε προσωπικό επίπεδο! Το forum και γενικα τα forums (fora) δεν προσφερονται για αυτό. Οπότε αν είναι να αποφευχθεί μια προσωπική αναφορά καλό είναι να γίνεται.

Πιστευω ότι συμφωνούμε όλοι όσοι βρισκόμαστε σε αυτή την ενότητα ότι θα πρέπει να βρεθεί μια γενική αποδεκτή φορμουλα που ξεχωρίζει τα ενεργα μέλη. Ο λόγοι για μένα είναι δύο: 

Α. κρατώ αυτό που είπε ο Αχιλέας
_Μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σαν χώρος ανταλλαγής απόψεων (για το δικτυο) χωρίς θόρυβο._
(και προσθέτω ότι πλεόν το forum έχει πάρει μεγάλες διαστάσεις και είναι δύσκολη η παρακολούθηση του για τον μέσο χρόνο που μπορεί κάποιος να διαθέσει.)

Β. Διεξαγωγή ηλ. ψηφοφοριών για θέματα που αφορούν το δίκτυο (Αυτό θέλει κάποια κατεργασία) 

Η λύση να χωριστεί το forum στα δύο δεν είναι αποδεκτη (δεν έχει τεθεί σαν πρόταση, αλλα το λέω για να προλάβω).

Μια λύση-μέτρο (οπτικός διαχωρισμός) είναι να μπει ταμπελίτσα 'active node' κάτω από κάθε μέλος της ομάδας, όπως ακριβώς το 'forum admin' και το 'forum moderator'. Το αν είναι εφικτό δεν το ξέρω αυτό μπορεί να μας το πει ο Αχιλέας.

Σε δεύτερη μοιρα κατατάσσω την κρυφή ενότητα που ενώ έχει κάποιο λόγο ύπαρξης το παρελθόν έχει δείξει ότι μπορεί να αποτελέσει σημείο τριβής.

----------


## ysam

Ναι sorry θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι θα πρέπει να έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι όσοι θέλουν να έχουν πρόσβαση για να διαβάζουν η και να γράφουν τις απόψεις τους στα θέματα που εμφανίζονται κατά καιρούς όπως κάνουν σε οποιδείποτε άλλο topic.

Δεν θα ήθελα να αποκληστεί κανείς από αυτήν την διαδικασία για να μην έχει να λέει κάτι μετά.

Το είχα στο μυαλό μου μετά από το post του winner αλλά ξέχασα να το γράψω.

-Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

Κατά την δική μου άποψη το Πολυτεχνείο δεν μπορεί, ούτε πρέπει να συνομιλεί με ομάδες χωρίς ιεραρχία, νόμιμη εκπροσώπηση και νομική οντότητα. Για τoύτο το forum απο την στιγμή που φιλοξενείται στο ΕΜΠ πρέπει να είναι στην ευθύνη του Συλλόγου και μόνον.

Φυσικά και πρέπει να υπάρχει ενότητα των ΒΒ κόμβων και επίσης πρέπει να υπάρχει ξεχωριστή ενότητα των κόμβων με υπηρεσίες.
Στόχοι των ενοτήτων θα είναι μόνον η εξέλιξη του δικτύου. Αν κανενός περνάει απο το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να ελέγξει το δίκτυο, κάνει μεγάλο λάθος, γιατί κάτι τέτοιο είναι εκ των πραγμάτων αδύνατο. Υπάρχουν ήδη αρκετές προσπάθειες ελέγχου που έχουν πέσει στο κενό.

----------


## nkladakis

> Κατά την δική μου άποψη το Πολυτεχνείο δεν μπορεί, ούτε πρέπει να συνομιλεί με ομάδες χωρίς ιεραρχία, νόμιμη εκπροσώπηση και νομική οντότητα. Για τoύτο το forum απο την στιγμή που φιλοξενείται στο ΕΜΠ πρέπει να είναι στην ευθύνη του Συλλόγου και μόνον.


Σωστος Νικο, ειναι και δικη μου αποψη αυτη. Γι'αυτο αλλωστε φτιαξαμε τον συλλογο, για να εχουμε νομικη οντοτητα και να μην ειμαστε μονο μια ομαδα ανθρωπων. Μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε προσωπα, δομη, καταστατικα, νοοτροπιες, και οτι αλλο θελουμε, ωστε να μας αρεσει, αλλα δεν πρεπει να πεταξουμε αυτη τη δυνατοτητα. Ειλικρινα χαιρομαι που δεν ειμαι ο μονος.  ::

----------


## Capvar

Ευτυχώς η συζήτηση εντροχιάστηκε...  ::  
Χάνουμε την ουσία παιδιά... χρειάζεται ή όχι αυτή η ομάδα - ενότητα; Ας μπει ένα poll μεταξύ αυτών που είμαστε ήδη μέσα (BB και εν δυνάμει BB) να δούμε τι γίνεται. Πριν ψηφίσει καθένας ας αναλογιστεί:

α) Πρέπει να υπάρχει;
β) Πρέπει να είναι κλειστή ή ανοιχτή;

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Αχιλλέας έδρασε με γνώμονα να υπάρχει κάποιος χώρος για την ουσία του δικτύου (τους ανθρώπους που αφιερώνουν χρόνο και χρημα με προτεραιότητα το δίκτυο και όχι το σύλλογο και ή το forum)
Αυτό προσπάθει να φτιάξει και δεν έχει άδικο. Με τα του συλλόγου το forum μετατράπηκε σε αρένα για να καυγαδίζουν 13χρονα αγοράκια... Ίσως εδώ καταφέρουμε να κρατήσουμε κάποιο επίπεδο. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που έκλεισε την ομάδα για να μη βρεθεί εδώ η Σάρα και η Μάρα και αρχίσουν τα ίδια. 
Αυτά είναι δικά μου συμπεράσματα και μπορεί να μην έχουν απόλυτη σχέση με αυτά που είχε στο νου του ο Αχιλλέας, όπως και να είναι πάντως οφείλουμε να σκεφτούμε και να καταλήξουμε σε κάτι (ψηφήσουμε)

@Αυτόν που ρώτησε τί είναι 1 ΒΒ (δεν θυμάμαι nick)
1 ΒΒ είναι ad-hoc ή deticaded (1 client) Client - AP link

Πριν κάνει κάποιος poll ας συζητήσουμε τις επιλογές του  ::

----------


## racer

<newsflash>
Για όσους δεν είναι στο Σύλλογο και (εύλογα) έχουνε απορείες, θα πώ απλά οτι υπίρχε προβλημα με το hosting του forum σε εκπαιδευτηκό ίδριμα και με την ταυτόχρωνη παρουσία εμπορικών συναλαγών στο forum (αγγελείες, ομαδικές).

Αφού τσακοθήκαμε αποφασίσε ο Αχιλλέας οτι το forum τελικά δεν είναι του Συλλόγου αλλα του δυκτιού και γι'αυτο έκανε αυτή την ενότητα. Δεν ξέρω αν το έκανε ορθά, αν το έκανε με καλή θέλιση, μα κάποιο σκοπό κλπ και ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ. Αυτο που μου αρέσει είναι οτι εδώ έχουμε μια βάση 100 ατόμων που έχουνε διξεί τουλάχιστον οτι ενδιαφέροντε για να πάρχουμε κάποιες αποφάσεις. Είναι πολύ καλύτερα απο τους 10-20 που τσακόνοντε στην ενότητα Σύλλογος.
</newsflash>


Στο θέμα μας τώρα:

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα μια ενότητα να διαβάζετε απο όλους αλλα να γράφουνε εκεί ορισμένοι? Εαν γίνετε αυτό τότε και την διαφάνεια διασφαλίζουμε και τη δουλεία μας κάνουμε.

Ακόμα και αν δε γίνετε αυτόματα μπορούμε να το κάνουμε χειροκίνητα μέσω των moderators, διλαδή να βγεί οσχετική οδηγεία οτι εδώ δεν ποστάρουμε αν δεν είναι active awmn member και αν γίνοντε τέτοια posts να σβήνοντε/λογοκρίνοντε έντονα...γενικά να πέσει σύρμα οτι εδώ μιλάμε 'σοβαρά' και δεν θέλουμε θόρυβο. Βαίβεα αυτό θα μας αποτρέψει απο το να κάνουμε ψηφοφορείες.

Ο ορισμός 'backbone' είναι μάλον άσχετος, πχ τα παιδία απο Αν. Αττική δεν είναι ακόμα στο backbone αλλα είναι στο AWMN και προσπαθούνε.

----------


## MAuVE

Οι περισσότεροι καταλαβαίνουν οτι πρέπει να χωριστεί η ίρα από το στάρι, αλλά δεν μπορούν να ορίσουν τα κριτήρια του διαχωρισμού.

Για να μη σας πάω πίσω δύο χρόνια και αρχίσω τα περι consolidation κ.λ.π., σας λέω πιό θεωρώ εγώ το πρώτιστο κριτήριο.

*Την κουλτούρα δημοκρατικής συμβίωσης*

Αναλυτικότερα :

Ο καθένας μπορεί και πρέπει να έχει προσωπική άποψη.

Οταν όμως η πλειοψηφία έχει διαφορετική άποψη πρέπει, διατηρώντας την κάθε του επιφύλαξη, να την εφαρμόζει, ή σε εξαιρετική περίπτωση, να απόσχει.

Το εσείς λέτε έτσι, αλλά εγώ που έχω έναν κεντρικό κόμβο με 5 interfaces κάνω το δικό μου, είναι βέβαιος λόγος διάλυσης κάθε ομάδας που συγκροτήθηκε κάτω από οποιαδήποτε κριτήρια.

Εκ του παραπάνω λόγου δεν διαλύθηκε και το Σωματείο ; 
Τα μέλη του ΔΣ, άλλα λιγότερο-άλλα περισσότερο, δεν απέτυχαν να εφαρμόσουν την βούληση της πλειοψηφίας και όταν υπήρξε αντίδραση παραιτήθηκαν ;

Επειδή οι περισσότεροι εδώ έχουμε δείξει θετικά και αρνητικά δείγματα δημοκρατικής συμβίωσης, νομίζω ότι μπορείτε να αντιληφθείτε τη φύση του κριτηρίου.

----------


## john70

> <newsflash>
> Αφού τσακοθήκαμε αποφασίσε ο Αχιλλέας οτι το forum τελικά δεν είναι του Συλλόγου αλλα του δυκτιού και γι'αυτο έκανε αυτή την ενότητα. 
> .............
> Είναι πολύ καλύτερα απο τους 10-20 που τσακόνοντε στην ενότητα Σύλλογος.
> </newsflash>


Εάν τα παραπάνω ευσταθούν μάλλον δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά ...... 

" Ο Αχιλλέας αποφάσισε ..... ?????" Για απάντησε βρε Αχιλλέα΄γιατι αποφάσισες ??? *****edit John70 "σχόλιο κτηματολογίου" ********* 

Αγαπήτε Racer , οι 10-20 που "τσακόνονται" ενότητα σύλλογος μπορεί να είναι - ειμαστε και εδώ , τι θα μας κάνει πιο σοβαρούς ??? 

εκτός εάν το "φέουδο" σύλλογος δεν μας έκατσε , και στήνουμε ένα άλλο μπάς και σταθούμε πιο τυχεροί ....


Το παραπάνω "πείραμα" μπορεί εκτός απο διχαστικό να είναι και αρκετα καταστροφικό ....

Και για αναφερθώ και σε κάτι ακόμα που είδα , στο καλώς ήρθατε , είδα πώς απο εδώ θα ψηφίζουμε και για τους moderators , κάτι το οποίο η ΓΣ αποφάσισε πώς θα το κάνει ο σύλλογος και τα μέλη του .


Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας ......

----------


## Achille

Δεν απαντάω σε posts τέτοιου ύφους.

Μήπως θέλεις να στο στείλω και με pm για να το διορθώσεις; ...

----------


## john70

> Δεν απαντάω σε posts τέτοιου ύφους.
> 
> Μήπως θέλεις να στο στείλω και με pm για να το διορθώσεις; ...


Εάν κάτι σε ενοχλεί να το βγάλω , ίσως ο τρόπος έκφρασής να είναι καμία φορά λάθος , αλλά και οι πράξεις σου υπόκεινται στη αντίστοιχή κριτική . 

1. Σαν τί αποφάσισες να κάνεις την παρούσα ενότητα , σαν ADMIN ???
2. Ακόμα πώς αποφάσισες και μας ενημέρωσες πως απο εδώ θα αποφασίζουμε για τους moderators ??
3. Και πώς αποφάσισες και παρέδωσες το forum στο δύκτιο ?

Λυπάμε εάν ο τρόπος στο προηγούμενο πόστ δεν σου έκανε , εάν τώρα θές απάντησε .

----------


## Achille

Όταν το σβήσεις, θα το σκεφτώ.

----------


## ysam

Εγώ πάντος έχω καταλάβει ότι αυτό τελικά ζυτήθηκε από τον Σύλλογο, αν έχω καταλάβει λάθος sorry αλλά ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος.

-Γιάννης

----------


## john70

> Εγώ πάντος έχω καταλάβει ότι αυτό τελικά ζυτήθηκε από τον Σύλλογο, αν έχω καταλάβει λάθος sorry αλλά ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος.
> 
> -Γιάννης


Σαν μέλος του συλλόγου , ποτέ δεν έλαβα γνώση για κάτι απο τα παραπάνω , και καμία τυπική ή άλλη συλλογική διαδικασία δεν έδωσε την εξουσία ή έγκριση για καμία ενέργειαμια και το παρόν ΔΣ κατα δήλωση του είναι "υπηρεσιακό" και δεν κάνει καμία ενέργεια που να δεσμεύει τον σύλλογο.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα και εάν κάποιος διαφωνεί να με ενημερώσει και εμένα .

----------


## Achille

john70 θα σου αντιστρέψω το ερώτημα.

Ποιος και με ποια αρμοδιότητα αποφάσισε ότι το forum ανήκει στο σύλλογο;

Μη μου πεις ότι ο σύλλογος αποφάσισε ότι ανήκει στο σύλλογο...

----------


## nkladakis

> Εγώ πάντος έχω καταλάβει ότι αυτό τελικά ζυτήθηκε από τον Σύλλογο, αν έχω καταλάβει λάθος sorry αλλά ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος.
> 
> -Γιάννης


Γιάννη αυτό στοιχίζει 50 ευρώ  ::

----------


## ysam

Μάλιστα,

και τώρα τι θα κάνουμε? θα κολλήσουμε εντελός? Φράκαρε ο σύλλογος θα φρακάρουν τα πάντα ? Η να πάω να φτιάξω κανένα άλλο forum και να σας καλέσω όλους εκει? 

Είχα πάντα την εντύπωση ότι Σύλλογος = >90% RF κόσμος.. Στο awmn δεν είμαστε? Ναι είμαστε οκ μην κάνω κανένα λάθος.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Εγώ πάντος έχω καταλάβει ότι αυτό τελικά ζυτήθηκε από τον Σύλλογο, αν έχω καταλάβει λάθος sorry αλλά ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος.
> 
> -Γιάννης
> 
> 
> Γιάννη αυτό στοιχίζει 50 ευρώ


  ::   ::   ::  Σωστά !!!! πλήρωσε να μάθεις  ::

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Εγώ πάντος έχω καταλάβει ότι αυτό τελικά ζυτήθηκε από τον Σύλλογο, αν έχω καταλάβει λάθος sorry αλλά ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος.
> 
> -Γιάννης
> 
> 
> Γιάννη αυτό στοιχίζει 50 ευρώ


LOL
Αυτό που είπες δεν σε συμφέρει και το ξέρεις!!!!!

-Γιάννης

----------


## john70

> john70 θα σου αντιστρέψω το ερώτημα.
> 
> Ποιος και με ποια αρμοδιότητα αποφάσισε ότι το forum ανήκει στο σύλλογο;
> 
> Μη μου πεις ότι ο σύλλογος αποφάσισε ότι ανήκει στο σύλλογο...


Απάντησε μου στα παραπάνω , και θα σου απαντησω και εγώ . 
 
Πάντως τυπικά το forum ανήκει στον κύριο που έχει πληρώσει στο ΙΤΕ για το http://www.awmn.gr ,άσχετα εάν περιλαμβάνει δημοσιεύσεις , και σχόλια απο διάφορα μέλη του , τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα μπορεί να ανήκουν στα μέλη του , αλλά το forum , σίγουρά ανήκει στο κάτοχο του ονόματος.

----------


## ysam

Ωχ θα μπλέξουμε πάλι...

-Γιάννης

----------


## nkladakis

> Πάντως τυπικά το forum ανήκει στον κύριο που έχει πληρώσει στο ΙΤΕ για το http://www.awmn.gr ,άσχετα εάν περιλαμβάνει δημοσιεύσεις , και σχόλια απο διάφορα μέλη του , τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα μπορεί να ανήκουν στα μέλη του , αλλά το forum , σίγουρά ανήκει στο κάτοχο του ονόματος.


υπενθυμίζω οτι η γενική συνέλευση αποφάσισε ότι το φόρουμ ανήκει στο σύλλογο και μάλιστα θα ζητήσει το awmn.gr από τον στοιδη. Ένα domain μπορεί να ανήκει σε ένα πρόσωπο ή σε νομικό πρόσωπο και όχι σε ομάδα ανθρώπων ή σε δίκτυο.

----------


## Achille

> Πάντως τυπικά το forum ανήκει στον κύριο που έχει πληρώσει στο ΙΤΕ για το http://www.awmn.gr ,άσχετα εάν περιλαμβάνει δημοσιεύσεις , και σχόλια απο διάφορα μέλη του , τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα μπορεί να ανήκουν στα μέλη του , αλλά το forum , σίγουρά ανήκει στο κάτοχο του ονόματος.


Το domain ανήκει σε αυτόν, όχι το forum.
Το μηχάνημα ανήκει στο σύλλογο, όχι το forum.
Το hosting παραχωρείται με ενέργειές μου, όχι το forum.

Το forum ανήκει γενικά και αόριστα στο "δίκτυο".

Βοήθησε λοιπόν την κατάσταση να συμφωνήσουμε σε ποιον ανήκει. 100 άτομα που ανήκουν στο backbone, είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα, κατά την άποψή μου.

Ευχαρίστως να ακούσουμε και τη δική σου, αρκεί να μην είναι προσωπική επίθεση σε μένα, γιατί δεν πρόκειτε να απαντήσω.

Επίσης απόψεις του στυλ "ο σύλλογος αποφάσισε ότι του ανήκει το domain name και το forum" αυτοαναιρούνται, αφού ο σύλλογος δεν είναι η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη για να αποφασίζει σε ποιον ανήκει τι. Μπορεί να αποφασίσει ότι θέλει να του παραχωρηθούν κάποια πράγματα, όχι όμως και να το απαιτήσει, επειδή το αποφάσισε.

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Πάντως τυπικά το forum ανήκει στον κύριο που έχει πληρώσει στο ΙΤΕ για το http://www.awmn.gr ,άσχετα εάν περιλαμβάνει δημοσιεύσεις , και σχόλια απο διάφορα μέλη του , τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα μπορεί να ανήκουν στα μέλη του , αλλά το forum , σίγουρά ανήκει στο κάτοχο του ονόματος.
> 
> 
> υπενθυμίζω οτι η γενική συνέλευση αποφάσισε ότι το φόρουμ ανήκει στο σύλλογο και μάλιστα θα ζητήσει το awmn.gr από τον στοιδη. Ένα domain μπορεί να ανήκει σε ένα πρόσωπο ή σε νομικό πρόσωπο και όχι σε ομάδα ανθρώπων ή σε δίκτυο.


Σωστά , αλλά μάλλον ο Αχιλλέας δεν αναγνωρίζει το παρόν , με την λογική οτι ο σύλλογος αποφάσισε για ένα πράγμα που δεν είναι ιδιοκτησία του .

Με αυτή την λογική μπορεί να μήν έχει άδικό , αλλά .. τα υπόλοιπα δεν κολάνε ... . Πάντως μετείχε στο ΔΣ το οποίο προκύρηξε τις εκλογές για τους moderators , ενώ τώρα παραιτηθείς απο αυτό μεταθέτει το δικαίωμα αλλού .

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Πάντως τυπικά το forum ανήκει στον κύριο που έχει πληρώσει στο ΙΤΕ για το http://www.awmn.gr ,άσχετα εάν περιλαμβάνει δημοσιεύσεις , και σχόλια απο διάφορα μέλη του , τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα μπορεί να ανήκουν στα μέλη του , αλλά το forum , σίγουρά ανήκει στο κάτοχο του ονόματος.
> 
> 
> Το domain ανήκει σε αυτόν, όχι το forum.
> Το μηχάνημα ανήκει στο σύλλογο, όχι το forum.
> Το hosting παραχωρείται με ενέργειές μου, όχι το forum.
> 
> ...


Επίθεση ξέρεις ότι προσωπικάδεν κάνω σε κανέναν , πόσο μάλον σε εσένα , απλά οι απόψεις μου δεν είναι μαζί με τις δικές σου. 

σχετικά τώρα με τα παραπάνω ....

Ο σύλλογος μπορεί να ζητήσει το όνομα απο τον ιδιοκτήτη. To forum αόριστα δεν είναι τίποτα .... σαν περιεχόμενο ανήκει σε όλους , αλλα πρέπει να φέρει την εθύνη για αυτό κάποιος , ο οποίος θα φέρει και το βάρος για την συντήρηση του και το κοστος του εξοπλισμού του (σύλλογος)


Σχετικά με το hosting .... κανείς δεν λέει ότι δεν μεσολάβησες για το hosting ... Αλλά .... Ο υπεύθυνος στο ntua δεν σου παραχώρησε τον χώρο για να φιλοξενήσεις κάτι δικό σου ή το site ενός φίλου σου . Αλλά το site μιας ασύρματης κοινότητας που τυνχάνει να είσαι και εσύ μέλος τής . και φυσικά για το παραπάνω site στο ntua δεν λογοδοτείς εσύ , αλλά οι εκπρόσωποι την κοινότητας. (τουλάχιστον έτσι θα έπρεπέ να είναι. ) Εάν κάνω λάθος στα παραπάνω περιμένω τα σχόλια σου.

----------


## nkladakis

το domain είναι καλύτερο να ανηκει σε ένα νομικό πρόσωπο που το ελέγχουμε όλοι με την ψήφο μας παρά σε ένα σκέτο πρόσωπο που δεν το ελέγχουμε καθόλου. Αν είναι να διαλέξουμε ένα από τα δυο, πιο διαλέγουμε? Γιατί να προτιμούνται να αποφασίζουν τα 100 άτομα ΒΒ παρά τα 81 άτομα του συλλόγου? Εγώ σε κάθε περίπτωση είμαι μέσα,(ελπιζω ::  αλλά είμαι υποχρεωμένος να υπερασπίζομαι αυτούς που υποστήριξαν το σύλλογο με σκοπό να έχουν λόγο στις αποφάσεις που αφορούν το hobby τους και οχι να μένουν απέξω.

----------


## ysam

Δλδ Νίκο τα 81 άτομα δεν είναι εδώ μέσα? 

-Γιάννης

----------


## koki

το 1 άτομο είναι τόσα χρόνια που "δεν μπορεί να το ελέγχει κανείς" τύπος και υπογραμμός. Ο σύλλογος (και κάθε ανάλογη "συλλογική"/ομαδική προσπάθεια εδώ μέσα) είναι ένα μπάχαλο ασυνεννοησίας και ασυνέπειας.

Το δίλημμα είναι πολύ in vitro.

----------


## nkladakis

> Δλδ Νίκο τα 81 άτομα δεν είναι εδώ μέσα? 
> 
> -Γιάννης


Όχι όλα.

----------


## john70

> το 1 άτομο είναι τόσα χρόνια που "δεν μπορεί να το ελέγχει κανείς" τύπος και υπογραμμός. Ο σύλλογος (και κάθε ανάλογη "συλλογική"/ομαδική προσπάθεια εδώ μέσα) είναι ένα μπάχαλο ασυνεννοησίας και ασυνέπειας.
> 
> Το δίλημμα είναι πολύ in vitro.


Σωστά ......

----------


## papashark

> Μάλιστα,
> 
> και τώρα τι θα κάνουμε? θα κολλήσουμε εντελός? Φράκαρε ο σύλλογος θα φρακάρουν τα πάντα ? Η να πάω να φτιάξω κανένα άλλο forum και να σας καλέσω όλους εκει? 
> 
> Είχα πάντα την εντύπωση ότι Σύλλογος = >90% RF κόσμος.. Στο awmn δεν είμαστε? Ναι είμαστε οκ μην κάνω κανένα λάθος.. 
> 
> -Γιάννης





> john70 θα σου αντιστρέψω το ερώτημα. 
> 
> Ποιος και με ποια αρμοδιότητα αποφάσισε ότι το forum ανήκει στο σύλλογο; 
> 
> Μη μου πεις ότι ο σύλλογος αποφάσισε ότι ανήκει στο σύλλογο...





> υπενθυμίζω οτι η γενική συνέλευση αποφάσισε ότι το φόρουμ ανήκει στο σύλλογο και μάλιστα θα ζητήσει το awmn.gr από τον στοιδη. Ένα domain μπορεί να ανήκει σε ένα πρόσωπο ή σε νομικό πρόσωπο και όχι σε ομάδα ανθρώπων ή σε δίκτυο.


Eγώ θα συνοψίσω σε 2 μέρη.

Το φόρουμ είναι εργαλείο του δικτύου κυρίως, όπως και θα έπρεπε να είναι και ο σύλλογος, κάπου στο δρόμο όμως φαίνετε ότι οι στόχοι και οι σκοποί χάθηκαν και ο μεν θέλει να ελένξει τον δε....

Το τραγικό είναι ότι και τα δύο δίκτυο και σύλλογος αποτελούνται στην ουσία από τα ίδια άτομα, τα οποία λένε απότυχε από εδώ πάμε από εκεί. Καλά τα λέει ο enaon.....

Έτσι ο σύλλογος δεν δούλεψε κυρίως εξαιτίας κάποιων ατόμων (περιλαμβανομένου και εμένα για να μην αρχίσουν οι παρεξηγήσεις και τα flames).

Και τι κάνουμε ? Πετάμε τον σύλλογο στα σκουπιδια αντί να αποβάλουμε τα άτομα. Κάτσε να δεις τι μου θυμίζει αυτό.... Κάτι από moderation, κάτι από ΔΣ.....

Τα μέλη του συλλόγου, είναι έτοιμα να πάρουν τα του συλλόγου από το φόρουμ, μαζί με το μισό φόρουμ (αγγελείες, ομαδικές, χορηγούς), προκειμένου να πάνε σε hosting εκτός ΕΔΕΤ, οπότε να μπορούν να έχουν banners οπότε να μπορεί να βγάλει έξτρα λεφτά ο σύλλογος, για να πληρώσει το ενοίκιο της έδρας. Κοινώς πέσαμε έξω στον υπολογισμό των εξόδων της έδρας, και αρχίζουμε τις διορθωτικές κινήσεις (πανικού θα τις χαρακτήριζα εγώ), χωρίς όμως να διορθώνουμε το ίδιο το πρόβλημα (το ακριβό ενοίκιο). Πού είχε γράψει κάποιος κάτι για το "με ασπιρήνες δεν καταπολεμάς τον πυρετό" ?

Γεγονός είναι ότι το σωματείο φτιάχτεικε για να βοηθήσει το δίκτυο, κατά το πως διαμορφώνετε η άποψη της πλειοψηφίας (υπάρχουν βέβαια και μειοψηφικές φωνές για ακριβώς το αντίθετο). 

Γεγονός είναι ότι το φόρουμ φτιάχτεικε για να βοηθήσει το δίκτυο, και εδώ δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν φωνές διαφωνίας (άντε να υπάρχουν 1-2).

Γεγονός είναι ότι πολλά μέλη του φόρουμ, δεν θα έγραφαν ούτε ένα μήνυμα εάν κάποιος τους έλεγε ότι το φόρουμ ανήκει στον σύλλογο και όχι στο δίκτυο. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι ο DiGi, εγώ, καθώς και πολύ οπαδοί του open source και των πραγματικά "ανοιχτών" δικτύων, τα παραδείγματα είναι στην Θεσσαλονίκη που εκεί οι τάσεις έχουν εκφραστεί με τα ξεχωριστά forum αλλά ενιαίο δίκτυο, όπως θα γίνουμε και εμείς σε λίγο καιρό, 1 δίκτο σε layer 1 (ας πούμε), και πολλά σε layer 3  ::  

Τώρα για μένα η λύση που εφαρμόζει ο Αchille δεν είναι πιο σωστή, θυμίζει την αντιμετώπιση των εξόδων της έδρας..... Πλην όμως είναι μία λύση που δίνει ένα περιθώριο ζωής πριν ξαναπαρουσιαστούν τα ίδια προβλήματα, και δυνατότητα ορθής λειτουργείας για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα.

Κοινώς πάλι ασπιρήνες στον άρρωστο δίνουμε, καλά δεν θα τον κάνουμε, αλλά θα τον ανακουφίσουμε για λίγο....


Τα παραπάνω αποτελούν προσωπικές μου απόψεις και εκφράζουν μονάζα εμένα.

----------


## Winner

Λοιπόν,
επείδη πάντα πίστευα ότι τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά απ' ότι τα κάνουν οι άνθρωποι να φαίνονται, εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να προσεγγίσω την απλότητα των πραγμάτων.

Χρειάζεται ο σύλλογος site, forum και domain;
Ναι, έτσι δείχνει να υποστηρίζουν τα μέλη του μέχρι τώρα.

Για να επιτευχθεί το παραπάνω θα πρέπει να κάνει το ΔΣ του συλλόγου (όταν αυτό ξεκαθαρίσει τη στάση του και μπορεί να πάρει απόφαση) μια ανακοίνωση για την εύρεση εθελοντών εντός ή εκτός των μελών του για την κατασκευή του εν λόγω site και forum.

Αν τώρα βρεθούν κάποιοι καλοί άνθρωποι και παραχωρήσουν το συγκεκριμένο site, forum και domain που έχουμε κάνει ως "κέντρο" τώρα, μαζί με όλα τα απαραίτητα δικαιώματα που θα απαιτήσει ο σύλλογος να έχει στην κατοχή του, τότε αυτομάτως το συγκεκριμένο site γίνεται του συλλόγου και αναλαμβάνει τα πάντα γι' αυτό.

Αν πάλι δεν τα παραχωρήσουν, ο σύλλογος θα πρέπει να αντέξει το βάρος της συγκρότησης καινούριου site και forum, καθώς και την εύρεση καινούριου domain.

Όσο για το hosting και όλα τα διαδικαστικά (admins, moderators κλπ), καταλαβαίνετε πως θα είναι στην ευχέρεια του συλλόγου να τα εφαρμόσει όπου και όπως θέλει με τους δικούς του όρους.

Τα παραπάνω αποτελούν δική μου πρόταση προς το σύλλογο (στον οποίο δεν είμαι ταμιακώς εντάξει μέλος). Θα επαναφέρω το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα όταν συγκροτηθεί ενεργά και πάλι το ΔΣ και θα μπορεί να πάρει αποφάσεις. Αν όλα τα παραπάνω συμβούν, θα είναι ένα θετικό βήμα για το σύλλογο, που κατά τη γνώμη μου θα τον καταστήσει ισχυρό να πατήσει στα δικά του πόδια.

Όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα θεωρώ ημι-μέτρα.

----------


## racer

Νομίζω είμουνα ξεκάθαρος: ο Αχιλλέας αποφάσισε να δώσει το forum στο 'δύκτιο'. 

Το αν τελικά θα μας βγεί σε καλό η κακο δεν το ξέρω, σίγουρα όμως ξέρω οτι έχει το δικαίομα να το κάνει αφου έχει (α) το domain, (β) το root password και (γ) δεν είναι υπάληλος μας να τον απολύσουμε.

Απο εκεί και πέρα το θέμα είτανε τυπικό. Ο Αχιλλέας διάλεξε έναν τρόπο για να συζιτήσει αυτά τα προβλήματα με το δύκτιο και εύτιαξε αυτήν την ενότητα.

Γνώμη μου είναι οτι ο Αχιλλέας ενεργέι μάλον λανθασμένα και οι λόγοι έιναι:
α. Δεν βλέπω το ΄δυκτιο' να βλέπει θετικά τις κινήσεις του
β. Θα έπρεπε ίδι να έχει ξεκινήσει ψηφοφορία με το αν το δύκτιο θέλει τη διαχείριση του forum ή όχι

----------


## enaon

Απο την εννότητα σύλλογος, για να μην τα λέμε δύο φορές, μέχρι οι mod να αποφασίσουν αν θα φέρουν το επίμαχο thread εξω.




> Σύμφωνα με απόφαση της Γ.Σ, για όσο διάστημα το forum παραμένει στο cslab, οι Administrators ορίζονται από τον εκπρόσωπο του cslab (εμένα), με κριτήρια τις τεχνικές τους γνώσεις, την διάθεσή τους να προσφέρουν, και την εμπιστοσύνη που τους έχω ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσουν τα αυξημένα τους δικαιώματα για να προκαλέσουν βλάβες στο ίδιο το forum ή στο cslab. 
> 
> Έχουμε 3 Administrators. Εμένα, τον paravoid και τον stoidis. Σύντομα θα προστεθεί επίσημα και ο jabarlee. 
> 
> Ο σύλλογος έχει το δικαίωμα να μεταφέρει το hosting του εκτός cslab, και επομένως να παύσει εμένα από Administrator. Δεν έχει δικαίωμα εφόσον παραμένει στο cslab να μου ζητήσει να προσθέσω Administrators που δεν είναι της εμπιστοσύνης μου. Ουσιαστικά λοιπόν, ο σύλλογος με έχει εκλέξει, σύμφωνα με αυτά που μπορώ να του προσφέρω. 
> 
> Υπενθυμίζω ότι τα παραπάνω είναι απόφαση της Γ.Σ. του συλλόγου, και σε καμία περίπτωση η παραπάνω πρόταση δεν καταργεί καμία απόφαση Γ.Σ. Θα παρακαλούσα λοιπόν τον enaon να μου υποδείξει ποια απόφαση της Γ.Σ. καταστρατηγεί η παραπάνω πρόταση.





> Νομίζω είμουνα ξεκάθαρος: ο Αχιλλέας αποφάσισε να δώσει το forum στο 'δύκτιο'.


Πώς ?

----------


## racer

@enaon

Δεν καταλαβένο τι ρωτάς, εγώ πάντος αναφέρομε στο post του Αχιλλέα που βρήσκετε πάνω πάνω εδω: http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... c&start=30 (αυτό είναι στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου)

Θέλω να διευκρινήσω, πρίν διμιουργιθούν παρεξιγήσεις, οτι πιο πάνω που είπα οτι ο Αχιλλέας ενεργέι λανθασμένα ξέχασα να πώ οτι δεν έχει και πολλές άλλες επιλογές. Το παιδί είχε ένα πρόβλημα, το έθεσε στο Σύλλογο και ο Σύλλογος απέτυχε στο να του το λύσει. Άρα έπρεπε κάπως να το λύσει μόνος του, είχε μια καλή ιδέα (=αυτήν την ενότητα) αλλα η αρχή της υλοποίησης είτανε μαλον λανθασμένη/άσχιμη (για τους λόγους που εξίγησα πιο πάνω).

Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι θέμα των mods να μεταφέρουνε το thread στο public η εδώ. Είναι θέμα του Συλλόγου μιας και η συζίτιση έγινε εκεί. Είτε θα γίνει μια αντίστοιχη συζίτιση εδω πέρα ή θα γίνει μια αντίστοιχη συζίτιση στο public, με έντονο moderation για αποφυγή θορύβου αν χρειαστεί.

Τέλος, εάν επιμένεις να προτήνεις να μεταφερθεί το thread εδώ η στο public τότε πάλι πρέπει να το θέσεις στον Σύλλογο και οχι στους moderators.

----------


## enaon

> Τέλος, εάν επιμένεις να προτήνεις να μεταφερθεί το thread εδώ η στο public τότε πάλι πρέπει να το θέσεις στον Σύλλογο και οχι στους moderators.


Φέξε μου ..
Για να μου απαντήσει κάποιος επίσημα, πρέπει να περιμένω να δεήσει το ΔΣ να καλέσει ΓΣ η οποία θα βγάλει άλλο ΔΣ που θα μου απαντήσει. 
Μέσα ήσουν, έκανα ερώτηση ποιος διαφωνεί να βγει έξω, δεν απάντησε κανείς.. όχι ότι συμφωνούν κιόλας, αλλά δεν διαφωνούν. 
Άρα μπορώ να το κάνω και εγώ. Μάλλον. Νομίζω αφορά και ενδιαφέρει περισσότερους από τους ββκομβούχους. Αλλά είναι μια καλή αρχή. 
Θα προτιμούσα να το κάνετε εσείς πάντως  :: .

----------


## racer

Οκ, θα θέσω την πρόταση σου στους υπόλοιπους και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Achille

> Πώς ?


Πάτησα 10 click και ενεργοποίησα 3 ενότητες.

Κάνεις κάτι ερωτήσεις ώρες ώρες...

Παιδιά, αν δεν σας αρέσει που εγώ έχω τα κλειδιά του μαγαζιού, να μου το πείτε να το κλείσω, δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

Όσο τα έχω όμως εγώ, εγώ έχω και την ευθύνη να λειτουργεί αυτό το πράγμα που λέγεται forum, και προκειμένου να κλείσει, οφείλω να βρίσκω λύσεις.

Εγώ αυτή βρήκα, η άλλη είναι να το κλείσω και να το παραδώσω στο Στοϊδη ή στο Σύλλογο. Αν θέλετε να το κάνω, ευχαρίστως, δεν μου είναι και ιδιαίτερος κόπος, απλά αποφασίστε τελικά τι θέλετε.

Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν έχουν μιλήσει και πολλοί σχετικά με το ζήτημα, όλοι είναι της νοοτροπίας ότι "έλα μωρέ, κάτι θα γίνει στο τέλος, και για μας δεν πρόκειτε να αλλάξει τίποτα".

Άντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε.

----------


## Capvar

Ας σκεφτούμε μια άλλη εκδοχή...
Ωραία τα το domain πρέπει να το έχει φυσικό νομικό πρόσωπο, τα ποιός θα κρατάει το forum, που θα γίνετε host και ποιανού είναι ο server.

Επειδή όπως φαίνεται η ενότητα πάλι Σύλλογος έγινε εδω μέσα και πολλοί δυσανασχετούν ας γίνει το πολύ απλό. Οι Αγγελίες κλπ να μεταφερθούν, μαζί με το Σύλλογο σε forum του Συλλόγου με banners και ότι άλλο, το υπόλοιπο forum πλην αυτής της ενότητας να μείνει ήσυχο ως έχει εκεί που είναι τώρα.

Η παρούσα ενότητα να μεταφερθεί - δημιουργηθεί σε ένα ασύρματο forum εντός awmn όπου άνετα θα μπορούν να μπαίνουν όσοι είναι του δικτύου. Με κάποια vpn θα μπορεί ο καθένας να τη δει και μέσω Internet (αλλά μόνο αν είναι ενεργό μέλος του AWMN, ωστε να έχει πρόσβαση)
Το forum είναι κλειστό για τους εκτός AWMN, ανοιχτό για διάβασμα σε όλα τα μέλη του awmn και συζητάμε ποιοί θα γράφουν

Με αυτή την κίνηση ο Σύλλογος βρίσκει έναν τρόπο να καλύψει τα χρέη του, Το forum του AWMN μένει ως έχει, και όσοι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται για το δίκτυο (και μόνο αυτοί) έχουν ένα χώρο (τον οποίο ελέγχουν) ώστε να ασχοληθούν με σοβαρότερα πράγματα από το, γιατί ο Αχιλλέας έκανε την ενότητα και ποιός θα κάνει το flame με τα περισσότερα replies (Ολυμπιακό άθλημα του Συλλόγου)

----------


## sotiris

Αυτο που λεει ο Capvar,εξυπηρετει και εναν αλλο σκοπο,που ηταν και η αφορμη για να αρχισει ολη αυτη η συζητηση.(οπως περιγραφετε στο αλλο Thread στον συλλογο)

Το οτι δεν θα υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα,τωρινο ή μελλοντικο,για τον Αχιλλεα πρωτα απ'ολα και για το hosting του φορουμ απο το πολυτεχνειο.

----------


## papashark

> ...*Με αυτή την κίνηση ο Σύλλογος βρίσκει έναν τρόπο να καλύψει τα χρέη του*, Το forum του AWMN μένει ως έχει, και όσοι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται για το δίκτυο (και μόνο αυτοί) έχουν ένα χώρο (τον οποίο ελέγχουν) ώστε να ασχοληθούν με σοβαρότερα πράγματα από το, γιατί ο Αχιλλέας έκανε την ενότητα και ποιός θα κάνει το flame με τα περισσότερα replies (Ολυμπιακό άθλημα του Συλλόγου)



Άμα είναι να κάνουμε κινήσεις για να σώσουμε τα χρέη του συλλόγου, χωρίς να σταματάμε την γέννηση νέων, φέξε Μάη μου να φας τρυφίλι....


Από το κακό στο χειρότερο.

Απορώ με αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ και μέρες.

Από το πως 3 μέλη του φόρουμ ξεπέρασαν τα όρια και το ότι ο σύλλογος πάει για να βαρέσει κανόνι, καταλήγουμε αντί να καταπολεμήσουμε τα προβλήματα στην ουσία τους, να δίνουμε ασπιρήνες....

----------


## Capvar

Δεν είναι λύση, είναι ένας τρόπος...
Προσωπικά δε με ενδιαφέρουν τα οικονομικά του συλλόγου...
Εδώ δε συζητάμε τί θα κάνει ο Σύλλογος με τα λεφτά του (αυτό ας αναλυθεί στη γνωστή ενότητα), απλά ψάχνουμε πως θα χωριστούν τα πράγματα για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι και αντί να τσακωνόμαστε να αφιερώσουμε την ενεργητικότητά μας σε πιο σοβαρά θέματα.

----------


## papashark

> Δεν είναι λύση, είναι ένας τρόπος...
> Προσωπικά δε με ενδιαφέρουν τα οικονομικά του συλλόγου...
> Εδώ δε συζητάμε τί θα κάνει ο Σύλλογος με τα λεφτά του (αυτό ας αναλυθεί στη γνωστή ενότητα), απλά ψάχνουμε πως θα χωριστούν τα πράγματα για να ησυχάσουμε όλοι και αντί να τσακωνόμαστε να αφιερώσουμε την ενεργητικότητά μας σε πιο σοβαρά θέματα.


Kαι αυτό δυστηχώς ασπιρίνη είναι, Βγάζουμε το πρόβλημα από το cslab και το πάμε αλλού με καλύτερο περιτίλιγμα....

----------


## Capvar

::   ::   ::   ::  
Κάτι σαν τις διαφημίσεις της Αττικής Οδού με το μαγικό χαλί και το θάλαμο διακτίνησης... Δεν έχουμε ένα μαγικό ραβδί να λύσουμε τα προβλήματα του Συλλόγου, αυτό σημαίνει ότι επειδή δεν υπάρχει η τέλεια λύση πρέπει να περιμένουμε όλοι με σταυρωμένα χέρια...  ::   ::  (Δε νομίζω)
Μπορεί η ασπιρίνη να μην θεραπεύει την ασθένεια, αλλά καταπολεμά τα συμπτώματα και σε αφήνει να δουλέψεις... και αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι *δουλειά*... όχι άλλα λόγια

----------


## papashark

> Μπορεί η ασπιρίνη να μην θεραπεύει την ασθένεια, αλλά καταπολεμά τα συμπτώματα και σε αφήνει να δουλέψεις... και αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι *δουλειά*... όχι άλλα λόγια


Οκ, έχουμε διαφορετική άποψη για την αντιμετώπιση της ασθένειας.

Ας πούμε ότι το καταλαβαίνω (δύσκολη η φύση του ανθρώπου  ::   ::  )

----------


## racer

Ενημερόνω οτι οι moderators δεν προτείθεντε να μεταφέρουνε το thread απο το Σύλλογο στο public η εδώ. Το θέμα είναι εκτός δικαιοδοσείας μας.

Εαν το θεωρείτε αναγκαίο μπορείτε να κάνετε copy/paste μόνοι σας αναλαμβάνοντας την ευθύνη.

Εάν κάποιος θηχθεί με κάποιο paste γραφόμενων του ας μας το πεί να το σβήσουμε (ας το πεί εδώ για πιο άμεση αντίδραση)

----------

